# Pacific Peace



## Fairfield

First of two 75000dwt Panamax bulkers built by Govan Shipbuilders in 1982 for CY Tung / Furness Withy arriving back at the yard from trials.
Sister PACIFIC PATRIOT.


----------



## tanker

At the end 2003 they were in service .PEACE as CHRISTOFFER OLDENDORFF, P.PATRIOT as SEA PRIDE.


----------



## Fairfield

Thanks for those pieces of information.Glad they are still sailing.


----------



## non descript

When they were trading as ordinary bulk-carriers, the _Pacific Patriot_ was always the luckier of the two ship, and commercailly the _Pacific Peace _ seemed to always fall into a hole in the freight market, earning less than the sister ship. Thankfully both vessel were better than the other sister, _"Sir John Fisher", _ which had a cracked bed-plate and was a generally considered as a sub-standard ship - allegedly.

At least CSL went on to make impressive changes when they bought the _Pacific Peace_ and changed her to a self-discharger with a 2000MT per hour boom, capable of discharging roadstone directly onto the beach in the Caribbean islands.
Tonga


----------



## nomad

was onboard this ship in 1983 in nagasaki japan where we were both there for repairs we both got caught in the same storm in the pacific if i remember correctly our repairs took 18 days but this ship stayed way longer than that something about the welds being sub standard now that i think about it it is kind of embarassing two uk built ships in a japanese yard for shoddy workmanship and we wonder why we dont have a shipbuilding indusrtry any more


----------



## ruud

Ahoy, 

Here more of her[Pacific Peace] story:

http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/fleet/atlantichuron.htm


----------



## stevie

Sailed on both Pacific Peace and Pacific Patriot 1983. The Patriot was first and I joined her in Hamburg Drydock after she had just finished her maiden voyage and cracks in the welds all across the main Deck had been found and I believe that you could get all your Fingers in some of the cracks.which didn't do much good for the reputation of the Goven Yard.I believe that she was launched by the Queen and that it cost C Y Tung £20000 pounds to install a temperary lift for her when she went on board to inspect the Ship .could have done with that lift when we were Hatch cleaning Anyway sailed on her for six months running between Banjul Gambia to Port Alfred,Canada with Bauxite.Every time we left Banjul we must have shoveled about a hundred tons of Bauxite off the Hatches.Paid off after 6 months in Port Alfred and then joined the Peace in Nagasaki.she had been there for repairs like the Patriot and was only a year old at the time.Did six months on her and paid off in Norway.Looking back it must have been the most boring year that I spent at Sea.it must have been because I Can't remember a lot about it


----------



## Fairfield

Very interesting to hear about all that. Can/t remember which one it was now but she struck the opposite bank at her launch damaging the stern and had to go eventually to Belfast for repairs.


----------



## non descript

A picture of Princess Alexandra and CY Tung (and CH Tung) at the christening of _*Pacific Peace*_


----------

